# Film / Photo Studio Interior Design



## BryanRoberts (Nov 22, 2011)

Hello, I have been doing some research to find a good forum for some advice and thoughts about a film / photo studio interior design and came across this forum with some great information.

I am the owner of a 8,000 square foot film / photo production studio with a soundstage, editing suite and offices. What we are trying to do is design a clean and modern studio that is visually appealing and relaxing. I am at the point now where the contractors want paint colors, cabinet colors / design, flooring, countertops etc. I have been thinking about colors and design but wanted some advice and thoughts about what I am doing to be sure I am on the right track.

*Wall Color*
For all the walls I would do Smoke Embers (AC-28) and for all the accent walls I would do Kendall Charcoal (HC-166). The hallways will be the Smoke Embers color.

*Flooring*
Hardwood throughout and the color would be dark wood like espresso. In the bathroom I am thinking about using a dark slate12 X 12 tile.

*Cabinets*
For cabinets I am thinking a modern design cabinet that are close to the same color as the floors, that dark espresso.

*Counter Tops*
TI am thinking about a white or a light grey counter.

*Doors*
For all the doors in the entire place I was thinking about matching the floor color. 

*Door Frames*
I was thinking about matching all the door frames to the accent walls, the Kendall Charcoal. 

*Other*
Here is some other information that may help, all of the lighting is white recessed lights and all of the ceilings are white and it is a 2 X 2 dropped ceiling.

Thanks in advance for all your help!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

How about bamboo floors? You can get any color and it is harder than domestic hardwoods.

Duro-design.com (for example)

Black glass countertops or artisan concrete. Smoked glass or stained concrete if you go with espresso color scheme.

Weave in some color changing tile?


----------



## BryanRoberts (Nov 22, 2011)

sdsester said:


> How about bamboo floors? You can get any color and it is harder than domestic hardwoods.
> 
> Duro-design.com (for example)
> 
> ...


I really like your idea about the Artisan Concrete, I will talk to the builder about that. Thanks!


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

BryanRoberts said:


> I really like your idea about the Artisan Concrete, I will talk to the builder about that. Thanks!


A good one can mold your sinks and so forth right into the top. 

Take a look at Vetrazzo too. I think it is cool looking and have specified it for clients who loved it. It is made from concrete and recycled glass!

http://vetrazzo.com/eng

Might as well stack up some green credits using recycled or recyclable materials hugh?


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I remembered this photo from the portfolio from one of the concrete countertop people I have used in the past. Obviously it is a round table but no reason it couldn't be a counter. I think it is a combination of concrete and epoxy. I think it is rather cool looking? Could be any colors of course.


----------



## CountertopGuy (Nov 30, 2011)

I love the photo of the table, great abstract look. I can see it as a cool counterto, it would also work really well as a bartop!


----------

